
The OnCall Game - kiyanwang
http://dorothyjung.com/oncall-game/
======
el_isma
(spoilers) How does "clean bad log line" make sense in the first one? There's
nothing to indicate there's a bad log line, and how removing that from s3 make
any sense?

